

Justin.TV is a webware 100 winner - abstractbill
http://www.beet.tv/2009/05/youtube-justintv-win-cnets-webware-100-award-.html

======
latortuga
As is Dropbox.

Also how did Cuil make that list?

~~~
RWilson
Cuil made it on in the special category for the "Failure to Launch" award as
did MobileMe.

~~~
chaosmachine
Hm. Cuil didn't fail to launch so much as it failed _at_ launch.

------
Mazy
Ustream won, too. Nice to see live video breaking through.

